# [ModRewrite] ID zu Ordner umleiten



## the_black_hawk (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite derzeit an einer Umschreibung mit ModRewrite, die aber irgendwie nicht so will wie ich :/

Es geht um folgendes

_*product.php?id=123456*_ soll zu _*produkte/123456*_ werden, eigentlich ganz einfach.

Dafür habe ich folgendes in die .htaccess eingetragen:


```
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^produkte/(.*)/ /product.php?id=$1 [nc]
```

Ich habe auch bereits mit ([^./]+),[QSL, L] etc. gearbeitet was keine Änderung bringt.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die oben genannte Umschreibung realisieren kann?


----------



## CPoly (15. Juli 2011)

Was ist dem dem trailing slash? Gibst du den immer mit an? Außerdem handelt es sich ja scheinbar nur um Zahlen.


```
RewriteRule ^produkte/([0-9]+) product.php?id=$1
```


Wieso überhaupt das ganze, was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------

